# Can I make a file type extension ctf automatically?



## DoroMan (Jul 6, 2012)

My partner always put ov file which is outogoing visa file for clearing & settlement on Windows Server 2003.But when he puts it the file type is simply says "file".But in order to recognize by the applcation I should say the extension "ctf" .I always do this inorder to send it.Is there a way to make it auto?which means whenever he puts it, can i get ctf file?


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

That would probably be dependent on the application you are using to create the files.


----------



## DoroMan (Jul 6, 2012)

Thankyou very much for your time


----------

